# Hi from spain



## carlitus (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, im from Spain, i love mantids and i live in a place were there are a lots of mantids species, like Empusa , Iris oratoria, some Ameles ,Sphodromantis viridis, Mantis religiosa and Apteromantis aptera.

I am interested in swap/sell, I want to be an active member.

I hope meet some people here and friends too

Best regards :carlos


----------



## mantisdeperu (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Carlitus, nice to hear about you in this forum.

Regards my friend


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Mar 3, 2007)

Good to have you on the forum Carlos


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 4, 2007)

---


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello to Spain

Jump right in and spread some info, everyone will appreaciate all you can give and welcome!


----------



## carlitus (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks friends


----------

